# sheepshead escambia/bw



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

anybody catchin' sheeps in Escambia or blackwater rivers/bays? with all the rain, don't want to waste an hour trip if nothin' is there...thanks much for any info.


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Man I caught 12 in the marsh area of escambia yesterday.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

right on, maybe we'll give it another try. any tips on times? I try to get the boat in by about 6am and the little one starts getting too hot around 9 or 10.


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

On the main river at this time of year, anytime is good but if you wanna target sheephead then catch a falling tide in the marsh area


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

thanks again, new to salt fishin' and not doin so great, so far. who would have thought I would move to florida and want to sell the boat. ha ha. thanks much for the tips and hope all is well with ya. God bless.


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm not into much saltwater at all. Just learned to catch the reds n sheephead growin up on the river.


----------



## BEACH-N-REDS (Jun 11, 2014)

Anyone know if they are still biting at Pickens pier?


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

man, I never did even make it down to try. every time I go, I end up just wastin' time and money. I am havin' a tough time figurin' it all out. been a fresh water guy all my life till I moved here and haven't really had to time to nail how to catch those sheepshead down.


----------

